
Massive Stash of Rare Earth Minerals Found Near Japanese Island - coryfklein
https://weather.com/news/news/2018-04-16-japan-minerals-rare-earth-discovery-minamitorishima-island
======
coryfklein
Link to the Nature-published study. [1]

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-23948-5.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-23948-5.pdf)

